

Ask HN: What do you use to do GeoIP lookups - nodesocket

I know about MaxMind (http://www.maxmind.com/en/web_services), but are their any other libraries or startups where I can simply pass an IP, and get back location.
======
HarshaThota
Don't know how well it compares to MaxMind or other commercial services but
<http://www.datasciencetoolkit.org/> may be worth looking into.

------
kintamanimatt
Is there some reason MaxMind isn't working for you?

I use MaxMind's data locally. I try to use as few remote APIs as possible to
minimize disruption if one of them decides to have issues.

------
Bill_Dimm
<http://www.ip2location.com>

~~~
nodesocket
This is a bit expensive, to purchase the data I require
([http://www.ip2location.com/databases/db5-ip-country-
region-c...](http://www.ip2location.com/databases/db5-ip-country-region-city-
latitude-longitude)) costs $349.00, then I have to spinup a server.

